# New tool finished



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Got all my parts in today they shorted me a hammer pin and i had to go to local gun shop and pay 30 dollars for anti rotation pins. Other than that had fun putting it together.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

sure is a nice lookin rig


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good looking rifle. Have you shot it yet?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Good looking rifle. Have you shot it yet?


Going out tommorow and sight it in, and then see if i can break it in on a four legged predator!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking rig SS, I'll be anxious for a range report.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> sure is a nice lookin rig


Thx one shot , i hope she shoots good, ill find out tommorow!!!!!!! Iv only got full metal pmc right now, my dies, bullets, are in the mail now so i wont be able to reload for it yet. Iv got some good powder lined up for it too.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice looking rig SS, I'll be anxious for a range report.


Hopefully my report will include a picture of coyote shot thru the ears like you did!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet rig SS ! I put mine on the paper with the PMC and then switched to the Hornady for the finishing touch. To be honest the PMC wasn't too bad to use and really didn't do any fouling. I was quite surprised with it. A little anemic compared to the Hornady but still not bad IMO. Good luck and nice to see you finished it up !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine looking rig.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

midway has ficcoci or how ever you spell it on sale i thnk for about 20 or 25 for 50 rounds with 50 gr seria blitz kings


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job singlesix.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Good Looking Gun Man, I have been Wanting one Pretty Bad for a While now! Not sure if I want to build or Buy, I Dont know much about AR Type Rifles But I Really like The Look. I have been Doing some Research on the net Though. I Will have One before Long!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Hopefully my report will include a picture of coyote shot thru the ears like you did!!!


Through the ears is what antlerz wants me to do. I gave one a brain drain for givin me the stinkeye. But you shoot one through for him. Just be sure to take a pic.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

what are the specs?i've been contemplating trying the ar route again but i am still a little "gun shy".i had an olympic arms 25wssm that shot terrible.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Well heres the gun report and the coyote report, the gun report is much better. I sighted the gun in on the way to a hunt. Set up a target at 50 yrds , shot high, then adjust went straight to 100yrds. Shot, could not see the shot on paper. Figured its shooting really high. Did 15 clicks down and was on paper high. Some more clicks and i was about 1inch above the red dot. Shot a few more rounds they were about an inch group , perfect. Using a burris ff 2 that came off the muzzle loader. Perfect......... on the way to the hunt..

Let me tell you first how nice this miculek muzzle brake is. I could see every shot on paper, the gun did not move, i was amazed at how nice this worked. Perfect for coyote hunting when you need to see where that shot is going or where your hitting when they take off on a run. It was like shooting a 22 rim fire best way i can explain it. (YES ITS LOUD AS HECK)

Ok heres how the coyote hunt went in a nut shell , didnt shoot one , see one , or hear one. We went door knocking at the first house just north of the cap rock. Only house for miles. He had alot of property and some really nice hills and draws. He was retired military and said sure thing "where do you want to start" he was really nice fella. Then as we are pulling our gear out the truck he says "if you see a hog shoot him iv been trying to kill hogzilla for a while now" I couldnt believe he had hogs here in New Mexico (this part anyway) Me and Thomas (my hunting buddy) were more excited that christmas at this point. Well the excitement ended after the 6th stand and not one sign of life but crows following us everywhere. No coyote track (we did see what we thought were hog track)
We couldnt believe it new ground , and no coyotes. Oh well we had fun and i got to shoot a new gun.

The parts for the gun cost me 862.00 minus the reciever vice block and barrel nut wrench. I put it together in less than a day and would have had it done sooner had they gave me all the parts in the lower parts kit. This is what i have on it

2 piece aluminum free float hand guard
USGI A2 buttstock
RRA lower parts kit 2stage trigger ( this trigger i realllllly like)
yhm mini risers
DPMS 5.56 heavy contour barrel 18inch (came with a gas block m4 feed ramps)
Miculek muzzle break (you gotta try one)
Flat top from delton
spikes lower reciever
bolt group from midway

This was my first build and I have to say its pretty easy , you tube helps alot. thanks


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sweet rig SS ! I put mine on the paper with the PMC and then switched to the Hornady for the finishing touch. To be honest the PMC wasn't too bad to use and really didn't do any fouling. I was quite surprised with it. A little anemic compared to the Hornady but still not bad IMO. Good luck and nice to see you finished it up !


Only reason i bought that was because i dont have my dies yet to reload, i hate buying ammo, would rather put it together for cheaper and better bullet combo ya know.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> *Good Looking Gun Man, I have been Wanting one Pretty Bad for a While now! Not sure if I want to build or Buy, I Dont know much about AR Type Rifles But I Really like The Look. I have been Doing some Research on the net Though. I Will have One before Long!*


I know what you mean, i was never reallly interested in ar's until i started coyote hunting and saw what an advantage they would be. Dont get me wrong i love my bolt guns, but i think the best tool for predator hunting is a good semi auto. There has been so many situations for me where an AR would have gotten me one more kill. I had three come to my stand one time .. reallly close and i just could not cycle that bolt action fast enough.......plus im getting older and slower


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking gun you got there. Congrats on the new rig!


----------

